# Vegan Nail Polish? SpaRituals~



## monniej (Apr 14, 2008)

has anyone heard of this new brand?

http://www.sparitual.com/nail_lacquers/


----------



## Darla (Apr 14, 2008)

it seems to be an exclusive salon brand. I don't know too much DBPs. Maybe they are out of most of the commercial brands. But i always take those types of things with a grain of salt anyway. I mean nail polish is an external product and sometimes the whole thing about birth defects and so forth is from ingesting it. Who does that unless you eat your done up nails?

WHAT IS DBP?

DBP, or dibutyl phthalate, is a plasticizing ingredient that has recently been banned for use in cosmetic products in the European Union. DBP is a potential developmental and reproductive toxin that may cause a broad range of birth defects. SpaRitual products do not contain DBP. Because your safety is our concern.


----------



## semantje (Apr 14, 2008)

nope never heard of it


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never heard of this brand before....


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 18, 2008)

SpaRituals have been around for quite some time now. They have quite a pretty colour range and they apply well too. It's a salon range, most salon suppliers carry the line. It's becoming a pretty popular range to stock.

They have this really gorgeous pink colour I love called "lucy in the sky with diamonds".


----------



## monniej (Apr 18, 2008)

i just love their deep reds and burgandys. i'll have to give them a try! thanks for the rec!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2008)

they look nice. i don't know if they're available in the US, but i know the french Couleur Caramel carries some nail polishes. i'm not sure they're vegan but they're "animal friendly" (one voice label), and don't contain paraben or toluene.


----------

